# question about windshield wipers in a 2004 silverado.



## n1pj (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a 2004 Chevy Silverado ext cab 1500. I need to change my windshield wiper blades but I can't. The arm doesn't lift off the window enough to flip the blade sideways so I can remove it. The arm only wants to lift off the window about 3 inches. I don't want to force it and break the arm but I tried putting pressure on it and it doesn't seem to want to move anymore than 3 inches. In my old blazer I was able to lock the blades off the window and flip them around. Is there a pin I need to release or something? I tried looking in the booklet and it shows that you pull up on the arm and flip the blade around and push to remove it. The directions gave no hint of a pin or locking mechanism to let the arm lift more than 3 inches of the window. Thanks


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

You need either a good fingernail or a small flat bladed screwdriver to release the wiper from the arm. Don't force the arm up, it's not designed to go any further.

Once you release the wiper, you can rotate it enough to remove it.


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*Ws*

This is typical of the many odd design _features_ found on new GM trucks. Being able to flip the wipers up in inclement weather was always a functional feature. 
I found that on my '04 Silverado, The defroster vent louvers on the inside dashboard direct the warm air *away* (Take a look) from the lower part of the windshield - not much help preventing frozen wipers.

Recent GM design focuses on form (fashion) not function.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah, I had the same problem... I finally did that screwdriver thang and they came right off.

By the way, I don't know how much this has been discussed previously, and if it has I apologize for getting into this discussion here, but I think I'm not the only person who's had a load of trouble with windshield wipers in the past.

After all, you guys do a lot of plowing in bad weather and really depend on your wipers, right? And, who here has NOT had trouble with wipers getting stiff and not wiping good... or leaving areas that aren't wiped... or chatter... or... or... or...

I've always changed wipers in Fall, so that this way they're fairly fresh for winter, and haven't sat out in the summer sun. And, I've typically always used Winter blades (with the outer rubber boot). By the way, as far as I know, most "regular" automotive wiper blades are pretty much made from what's referred to in the industry as "natural rubber." This doesn't have much in the way of good weathering properties.

But, there are newer designs which use other rubber formulations and materials.

*Trico Teflon Wiper Blades*

My brother's tried those Trico teflon wipers. As far as I know, they're only available in "non-Winter" style (i.e., without the outer rubber boot that "Winter blades" have). He's put on a couple sets so far. He likes them. BUT, I just drove his truck to a Chevy dealership in the next county and in really cold weather they didn't do all that well, as far as I'm concerned. But, he likes them, so I guess it's 50/50 on the voting.

*PIAA Silicone Rubber Blades*

Silicone rubber is expensive, but has excellent cold-weather and environmental properties. It's also typically formulated to be fairly soft (i.e., a low "hardness" rating). I've bought sets of non-Winter style PIAA blades for both vehicles (2003 Silverado and 2003 Trailblazer). WOW!!! I love these blades. I can't say enough about them, other than they're way too expensive. But, I may be able to get more than one year out of them, so the verdict is still out as to whether or not they're cost effective. But, if they prevent an accident, they're VERY cost effective. If you want some really good wipers, and don't mind paying about $45-50 for a set w/ shipping, then try them. I think you'll like them, too.

*Summer versus Winter Blades *

Personally, I've always used Winter blades (with the outer rubber boot). But, you know what? I've never found them to work any better than Summer blades. But, I typically park in unheated garages or barns, so maybe for those vehicles that are parked outside, the rubber boots on Winter blades maybe a good thing. But, again, I'm now switching over to Summer blades for year-round use.

OK, that's just my 2½¢.

Anyone else want to chime in???


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YUP.... GM goofed on the design of the wipers.........Prob. to save .5 cents a vehicle. 
My 01 the wipers would hold back on a detent far away from the windsheild...............

Another problem I see on some GM truck sites is water freezing in the valley under the passenger side blade and either breaking the wiper trans. head or stripping out the trans. head and wiper arm.

I partly solved this problem by drilling a hole in the plastic cowl assembly under the pass. wiper arm head so the water will flow away.

I have seen some comments about the washer hose routing also. It is unprotected and easily cut by careless ice scraping. I cut mine on both my 01 and 04............  
My 97s hose was routed thru the inside of the wiper arm and was protected.

I wonder if those engineers who designed them are the same guys who did the hideaway wipers on the older GM cars. 

I wonder if they live in a snowy climate ?........................geo


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, everything you guys said. And I think winter blades might even be worse. Something I just tried is rain-ex de-icer fluid. A friend of mine swears by it, I have only run a gallon of it so far but it does seem to help. Seems to coat shield making it easier to keep clean.Also, why is it that wipers on a new truck seem to last for a couple years then the replacement ones last about three months.Has anyone else noticed that or am I nuts?


----------



## LuffTruckingLLC (Sep 28, 2004)

grassmanvt said:


> Yeah, everything you guys said. And I think winter blades might even be worse. Something I just tried is rain-ex de-icer fluid. A friend of mine swears by it, I have only run a gallon of it so far but it does seem to help. Seems to coat shield making it easier to keep clean.Also, why is it that wipers on a new truck seem to last for a couple years then the replacement ones last about three months.Has anyone else noticed that or am I nuts?


I run the rainX in my work truck and personal vehicles. I think its easier to clean and my wipers seem to last longer.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Stupid drivers side washer nozzel/hose froze up again today....ALL day! :realmad: 

I'm even using the Prestone De-Icer fluid. I'll definately need to address this before next season.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

TLS said:


> Stupid drivers side washer nozzel/hose froze up again today....ALL day! :realmad:
> 
> I'm even using the Prestone De-Icer fluid. I'll definately need to address this before next season.


Same here. These wipers are the biggest pieces of crap ever attached to a any type of vehicle. I hope the engineer that designed them has gotten into a different line of work.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

bobingardner said:


> Same here. These wipers are the biggest pieces of crap ever attached to a any type of vehicle. I hope the engineer that designed them has gotten into a different line of work.


I agree in that I prefer the washer nozzles in our 2003 Trailblazer in that they're stationary on the cowl, while the Silverado's are on the wiper blade/arm (I hope I didn't get those 2 mixed up as I tend to mix up features between the 2 rides a lot, and I'm way too lazy to go out to the garage at 5:00 AM).

For example, with the fixed-location nozzles (i.e., on the cowl), I can use less windshield washer juice as I turn on the squirter for just a very short burst when the blades are in the down position. That way you pretty much hit the entire "working area" of the windshield with just a small amount of wiper juice. But, with the nozzle-on-wiper system, it seems like you waste a lot of the juice because you have to turn on the squirter for an entire up wipe or for an entire down wipe. If the windshield is really dirty, you have to turn on the squirter for both an up wipe and a down wipe when you have the nozzles on the wiper.

Let's face it, if you're on an expressway right after a snowfall and the road's been salted, you can go through a good part of your wiper-juice resevoir. Thus, I really like having the option of using short bursts of juice with the fixed nozzles on the cowl.

There are downsides to the fixed on-cowl nozzles. The first downside I can think of is if you have snow or ice on the cowl that interfers with the nozzle spray. I'm sure there are other downsides.

Oh, and don't forget to wash your headlights every so often. I've taken one of those empty spray bottles you can buy at the local cheapie hardware store (like Valu which we have in Western NY) and I've filled it with wiper juice. I use this to clean all my lights, headlights, etc. Let's face it, lights get pretty dirty in the winter. I clean my side windows and outside mirrors with it, too. Sure, window cleaner works better and streaks less on windows, but you can't always use that stuff in cold weather on a cold window. I keep a spreay bottle of wiper juice and a box of those Scott shop towels on a shelf right next to each ride.

Oh crap, I've droned on and on again. Sorry.


----------

